# Shorts that aren't so long...any suggestions?



## mxracer394 (Feb 6, 2012)

Looking to get some new shorts. I have been wearing the ones from academy sports I think canari brand. Everything I see online looks to be for down hill and are long. I'm short so I don't want to be wearing Capri pants. Anyone have a recommendation for some good shorts?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Cycling shorts.

If you're self conscious about your body, layer something on over them. Hiking shorts, board shorts, casual shorts from uscav.com, the top half of a pair of nylon/cotton fatigue pants, whatever. Aside from something really heavy, like denim, it doesn't matter much once it's over a pair of cycling shorts.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

You want baggies? Look at the Club Ride Day 2 Shorts, one of my LBS's stocks those and they are shorter. Apparently the chamois liner they come with sucks though.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

I assume you're looking at baggies since you referenced DH shorts being so long. Zoic Ether shorts aren't super long or baggy. I found them a little too short for my tastes and settled on the Specialized Enduro shorts instead. I dig them.


----------



## cachaulo (Sep 14, 2009)

Lulu lemon guys shorts are awesome, but $$$


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

im in the same boat, I like my shorts to sit right at the top of my knee. a lot of the shorts sit below it and I find that to be too long. I recently ordered fox ranger 10" shorts which are the best I can find right now without looking too corny


----------



## mxracer394 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes I'm looking at baggies. I have been looking at the 10" rangers just can't make a decision. Also looking at the pearl canyons


----------



## wheatgerm (Jan 30, 2006)

The 12" Rangers are nice as well.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

NZO Dobies. Handmade in New Zealand. Best shorts I've ever owned.


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have the 12" rangers, and like them, but I too don't like the feeling of shorts being right at the knees, it almost pulls at them when I am sweating sometimes, or something weird about it, the 10" would probably be better.

Strangely, My favorite pair are the Endura Singletrack 3/4 trousers. They come over the knee far enough and have a velcro tab to adjust fit, and are anatomic enough to not even be an issue, even with knee pads on. But that is getting into the capri look you don't want. Maybe the Endura Singletrack shorts would work? Look at that, just talked myself into ordering a pair of them


----------



## mtc71 (Feb 18, 2014)

Try some NEMAs if you can find them, they have held up a very long time for me, are pretty inexpensive, and have a shorter(but not too short) inseam. Very durable, decently comfortable.


----------



## Palapapapa (Oct 8, 2010)

I use the Fox ranger 10" all the time. I have three pair. Definitely the favorite short I own and you can usually get them on sale for around $35 if you keep your eye out. I wouldn't say that they are made out of the most durable material but, I've had one pair for about three years. Just for reference I'm 5'8".


----------



## UberBikeGeek (Mar 3, 2015)

The Giro Ride Bike Overshorts might be a good option


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

I just buy cargo golf shorts. Cheap, not too baggy and not too long.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Buy the shorts you want that fit like you want and go to a seamstress.
Have her shorten the legs up a few inches...

She will have you put them on and pin them up, the go outside, get your bike off the rack and test ride them a sec....

Don't pick a pair with that useless pocket down low on the leg....


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

PI canyons, thin and stretchy... only 1 small pocket though.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

In the same boat. Anyone wear the 10' rangers over the spandex shorts with pads?
If so, how do they feel, how do they handle the sweat?

I currently wear just spandex with some gym shorts, but have a big trip coming up.
Looking to get some spandex shorts with the pads, and wear some decent shorts over them other than my gym shorts.


----------



## jsrdy (Mar 10, 2015)

I noticed that over the past few years men's mountain bike shorts seem to have gotten really long. I have a couple pairs of Nema shorts I bought years ago that hit just above the knee and were perfect. As of lately though, I have mostly switched over to Castelli bib shorts. Way more comfortable and a lot cooler when it gets hot and there is nothing to snag on the seat.


----------



## jasonmax (Jan 21, 2015)

I cannot begin to understand how stupid this is.......get shorter ones


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

jsrdy said:


> I noticed that over the past few years men's mountain bike shorts seem to have gotten really long. I have a couple pairs of Nema shorts I bought years ago that hit just above the knee and were perfect. As of lately though, I have mostly switched over to Castelli bib shorts. Way more comfortable and a lot cooler when it gets hot and there is nothing to snag on the seat.


A lot of shorts are made to fit better with knee pads these days and the extra length makes sure the hem covers the top of the pads so the don't gap and bunch up.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Zoic has several models that should work for you. I have a couple sets that I bought on chainlove/backcountry for stupid cheap and they are a well made short. Actually a little short for my taste so I find myself going to my TLD, Sombria's, and Sugois most of the time.


----------



## home_piece (Nov 26, 2008)

Older TLD Ace shorts were pretty short


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Travis Bickle said:


> A lot of shirts are made to fit better with knee pads these days and the extra length males sure the hem covers the top of the pads so the don't gap and bunch up.


Ok that makes sense,, didn't think of that one,, Tanks


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

mxracer394 said:


> Looking to get some new shorts. I have been wearing the ones from academy sports I think canari brand. Everything I see online looks to be for down hill and are long. I'm short so I don't want to be wearing Capri pants. Anyone have a recommendation for some good shorts?


Troy Lee Designs SKYLINE shorts are a great intro short, $70 trail short. There is also the RUCKUS and ACE shorts, not super long. Troy Lee Designs® | Skyline Short


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I have the opposite problem with shorts being too short, since their length seems to scale to be shorter for skinnier waists; I'm 28-30" waist, which means shorts are as short as they get. I don't want my skin being baked by the sun, and I don't want to wear tapered/skinny leg pants. I want something long enough to protect my skin that still lets me use knee pads comfortably. 14-15" inseam, maybe with the leg cut a little longer in front, seems to be what I found to be my sweet spot.

Now if I can find such a short in a nice fabric for warm fair weather, without coming in at a DH weight (ex. Cordura or denier 600) nor with plasticky water resistant finish... Royal Matrix (size 30) seems to be as close as it gets for me, for fit, cut, and features. Now only if that was made with a fabric similar to Yeti's Freeland short, rather than some nylon taffeta type fabric.

Jett Raptor seems to be what the OP's looking for. Too bad Jett pulled out of the mtb market. Might as well just go walk into any athletic store and get shorts and wear them over padded spandex bike shorts to get what you're looking for.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> A lot of shirts are made to fit better with knee pads these days and the extra length males sure the hem covers the top of the pads so the don't gap and bunch up.


Oh wait! You wear knee pads under your shirt? And, "extra length males". That's creepy!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Before I dove into the stretchy-shiny thing whole hog, I used cut off fatigue pants. They're available in some great fabrics and I could cut them to whatever length. Now, I'd probably get them hemmed, but at the time, I thought having some raw edges was cool.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Just get some in a single layer and have them hemmed. Can't cost too much. I have a pair of TLD where it is claimed they can be cut shorter without the need to hem them. They seem to be doubled hemmed from the factory. As someone said the style is long these days to hang over knee pads.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Oh wait! You wear knee pads under your shirt? And, "extra length males". That's creepy!


Damn spel cheque.


----------

